
Did I Choose the Wrong Career? - ThJ
https://thj.no/posts/2019/05/did-i-choose-the-wrong-career/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Programming can be a tough job. People are attracted by the pay and the great
working conditions but the career is not for everyone. True you're not in the
middle of a construction site with the sun shining in the middle of the summer
but the constant pressure to produce will eat you up. There's a point where
you just burn out if you're not careful.

Yes, if you are getting sick because of work then yes it's the wrong job for
you.

What do you do now? Look at what you like and find a job that has many of the
characteristics you like. You won't find the perfect job at the start but you
can slowly evaluate the new job and move towards what you like. Volunteer if
you can. Find a career coach to help you.

~~~
ThJ
The constant pressure to produce makes me feel like I'm a horse who has
accidentally been hooked up to a milking machine, and they were actually
looking for something with udders.

------
tannhaeuser
I hope you can find rest in writing about it, like you're doing on your blog.
What's the problem exactly when you say you're just staring at the screen,
impossible to write a single line of code? Impostor syndrome, fear of not
getting it perfect, not enough energy to even start a project, inability to
concentrate and fiddle-around all day, defaitist thoughts about the
uselessness of it all, or is the job simply too easy and unmotivating for you?
With your background, maybe you can turn it around and find satisfaction in
devoting your time to help out those who are addicted to their smartphone use,
as a mental advisor or as an innovative app writer/designer.

~~~
ThJ
Author here.

I'm deliberately leaving the explanation blank, because I've learned from
experience that such explanations are often just something you make up after
the fact.

What I can tell you is that I consistently reach a point where I simply can't
find the will power to continue. I can only find the will to do something
else, to go somewhere else. The underlying reason for a feeling is always
difficult to pinpoint.

My feelings when I'm in the situation are a mix of stress, anger and
hopelessness. I want anything but to perform the task that has been assigned
to me. I want to get the hell out of there.

Whenever I attempt to address the problem with the people around me, their
proposed solutions are always very plain: Take a walk. Take a vacation. Get
some rest. Don't worry so much.

To some extent, taking a very long break does resolve it, but I can't take 3-6
months off from work every year. I have considered working half-time, but this
leads me to ask why I want to work half-time in the first place? Why do I want
to work less?

Possible answers:

1\. I am doing something wrong.

2\. I'm a fundamentally broken person who can never hold a job.

Option 2 isn't exactly what you call a constructive or positive attitude, so
I'm betting on option 1.

~~~
ThJ
TL;DR: Some kind of tension, stress or resistance builds up over time, I
procrastinate more and more until nothing gets done, and then I have to shake
things up somehow.

------
trickledown
If you are asking the answer is probably YES!

